# What is the excel plugin called



## dpaton05

I haven't used excel for some time and I want to place a message on this board but I can't remember what the plugin is called that you add to excel to allow you to copy and paste your spreadsheet and all the relevant variables. Can someone help me with what it is called please?


----------



## hrayani

Hello,
Click the below link - it's called XL2BB









						XL2BB - Excel Range to BBCode
					

Convert selected range to BBCode to include as a snapshot in your question.




					www.mrexcel.com


----------



## dpaton05

Thank you


----------



## hrayani

dpaton05 said:


> Thank you


You're welcome


----------

